# Spare Tire?



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

I had to use my spare tire in my 86' 300zx, Used the air can to fill it- is there any where I can buy a new tire air can? I was suprized that a 18 year old can still had air in it. The spare tire was never used before.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

auto parts store. oh yeah does anyone have the original jacks and shit for your car cuz all the ones that I have bought don't have anything under neath
the carpet???


----------



## ♣300zx♣ (Aug 6, 2004)

[QUOTE='85 fairlady]auto parts store. oh yeah does anyone have the original jacks and shit for your car cuz all the ones that I have bought don't have anything under neath
the carpet???[/QUOTE]
Ya I do. I have all of the parts


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣300zx♣ said:


> I had to use my spare tire in my 86' 300zx, Used the air can to fill it- is there any where I can buy a new tire air can? I was suprized that a 18 year old can still had air in it. The spare tire was never used before.


 I have a can too, and a spare. Don't plan on using either one.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You can usually find those at any auto parts store. If not just get a 12V compressor


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> You can usually find those at any auto parts store. If not just get a 12V compressor


 I like those so-called "truck" compressors, they're about the only ones with any decent inflation power. They cost a touch more but it's well worth it. I had one back when I did road-side assistance years ago, and it lasted over 2 years with being used 6-10 times a day.


----------

